# These Guys Love Being Together!



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Connor with our foster golden Duke.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't see a pic!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry. Just added.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That's too special and cute!!! They look like good buddies....


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh, my is that sweet.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw that's so sweet!! My boys sleep like that too!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That is so sweet!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

And this is why Duke should stay with your family.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Beautiful photo! Have you made a decision about Duke? Will his forever home be yours?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Love that photo -- Even if you've not made up your mind yet, I think they have. He just looks like he is exactly where he belongs!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Just found this thread...what a love story. The suspense is killing me! Whatever your choice, it will be the right one.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They make a great looking pair. Am I smelling a "failed foster" here?


----------

